# Austin Cubing Limits 2015 Competition (January 3rd, 2015)



## rybaby (Oct 19, 2014)

http://www.cubingusa.com/austincubinglimits2015/

Events: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH, BLD, Pyra, Skewb

There will be a 60 competitor limit.

Registration opens 31 October 2014, 11:59 PM CDT.


----------

